# installing off usb drive image



## nedry (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello I would very much like to install FreeBSD 11 Off USB Drive, I have downloaded the image, what program would you recommend to copy it to USB Drive? I am running windows XP on this system.
Thanks
Nedry


----------



## kpa (Nov 12, 2016)

The most often recommended tool for that purpose is Win 32 Disk Imager:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/

Oh and ignore the reviews, there are some funnies written by people who don't understand that the image file might not be a FAT/FAT32/NTFS filesystem image and is unsupported in windows.


----------



## Areeb Qaisar (Nov 15, 2016)

You can also use Roadkil Disk Image or HDD Raw Copy Tool.


----------

